# Corner TV Stand -- How I Modded it for Aquarium



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Here are two pages about a project I did to beef up a Sauder TV stand to be able to support an aquarium.

The original idea:
http://obiquiet.wikispaces.com/Reinforced+Aquarium+Stand

The actual build:
http://obiquiet.wikispaces.com/Aquarium+Stand++Build+Photos

Regards,
ObiQuiet


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

Looks good, if not a little over built. I wouldn't worry too, too much about water damage. Just don't allow it any water to soak into the unprotected wood grain and you won't have any problems with swelling.

Enjoy!


----------

